

Codecombat needs your help - nRike
http://blog.codecombat.com/post/64996719074/codecombat-needs-your-help

======
GuerraEarth
Hi. Everybody liked CodeCombat. I am sure you will have a deluge of offers.
But if you need an extra scribe, you can count me in.

